

Microsoft is considering a free version of Windows 8.1 - DiabloD3
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/177583-microsoft-is-considering-a-free-version-of-windows-8-1-to-increase-market-share

======
jeastburn
This would be interesting to see as long as the free version isn't hobbled to
the point of being unusable. A majority of Microsoft's income comes from the
corporate space, so I imagine they could make room for this in the consumer
market.

